# Job Seekers Benefit - Can you mind your child while Looking for a job?



## StayAtHomeDa (22 Jan 2009)

Hi,

I've just been made redundant and as a result will have to take my son out of creche as it costs €1,100 per month.

From the Department of Social Welfare web site I read that you may not be entitled to Job Seekers benefit if you are minding a child. Can anyone tell me how rigid this rule is? Do they really expect me to book my son into full time childcare in order to recieve this payment (thereby making a €300 loss)?

I will be mainly using the internet & phone to look for a new job and will have a babysitter for any interviews I get so I really don't see how minding him affects my availability for work. I will re-book him into the creche as soon as I find a job.

I'd appreciate any advice or comments,

Thanks.


----------



## Celtwytch (23 Jan 2009)

This would refer to someone who voluntarily gives up work to stay at home and mind their child.  The fact that you had your son in a creche while you worked should be a good indicator that you would be prepared to do the same as soon as you find another job.  The Department will not expect you to place your child in a creche while you are looking for work.


----------



## gillarosa (23 Jan 2009)

You are fine, obviously you won't be volunteering the information about the cancellation of the créche place to them though.


----------



## StayAtHomeDa (23 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

The next question (and this rules out your answer gillarosa), how would they react if I have my son with me when I'm signing on?

I'm leaving him in creche for two weeks after I finish work to allow me to get all the initial sigining on and paper work out of the way, but as my wife is working (thank god), I will be minding him while signing on thereafter until I find a job.

Thanks,
SAHD.


----------



## StayAtHomeDa (23 Jan 2009)

jaybird, thanks a million for that, it cetainly puts my mind at ease.

I haven't been near a dole office since the early 90's so I'm a little unsure about current practices.


----------



## Black Sheep (24 Jan 2009)

Just make sure that you have the relevant papers with you to cut out return trips.


PPSN
P45
Passport or long birth cert.

Don't forget to bring a book or favourite toy for that child as there will be a long queue


----------



## minion (24 Jan 2009)

Dont worry about it at all.
You are entitled to it and despite what you think they are not ogres and will help you out with anything you need.


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Jan 2009)

Black Sheep said:


> Just make sure that you have the relevant papers with you to cut out return trips.
> 
> 
> PPSN
> ...



Some of the info in this key post might help also.


----------



## StayAtHomeDa (24 Jan 2009)

Thanks for all your help, I appreciate it.

Blacksheep - I intend to leave the baby in creche for the first two weeks of unemployment so I (hopefully) get all the paperwork and really long queueing out of the way!


----------



## oscarbandit0 (25 Jan 2009)

Hi My community welfare officer told me to make sure to say if asked about children that I have someone to mind them if a job appeared at a moments notice.  I wish.

The collecting the money every week at the post office will be a bit of a pain - dragging the children out to q for the money.


----------



## sadie (25 Jan 2009)

Don't worry too much about it. When I was made redundant the money went into my account electronically each week, I didn't have to go to the post office. I always brought the kids when signing on. In a few months you may have to bring 'evidence' that you have been looking for work. Eg. a newspaper ad you have seen, or an email you have sent or so forth If you genuinely have not seen any ads for jobs in your specialist field you may need to get creative on this in order to fulfil this requirement and keep everyone happy. Obviously you will be looking for a job in your chosen field and that pays enough to make it worth your while to pay childcare costs.


----------

